# Barney : Looking For Swishy



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh Tiki! Your post has made my day and I am absolutely certain, Barney, that the minute Auntie Nicky sees your post she will be head over heels in love with you. She's probably sleeping right now because she lives far, far away from you but when she sees your beautiful face she is going to be so happy to meet you and overjoyed for your mum and dad. I'm happy for them also! Welcome to the forum, Barney. We're so glad you are here


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Oh my goodness. How very sweet and incredibly honorable! Welcome, Barney! You're perfect.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Barney, you've got large pawprints to fill! Somehow, though, I think you'll be fine, especially with parents like yours and rainbow dogs like Barnaby and Cosmo looking out for you. Congratulations!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I hadn't been on the forum all weekend and this was the first thread I saw. Welcome sweet Barney


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome Barney... oh you are a cutie pie. . I'm so happy that you have a little buddy to bring joy and silliness to your family.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I am in floods right now, and can hardly put into words how happy I am for you. It is an absolute honour to have a new nephew with the perfect name of course!. I'm really having trouble typing now ...!!

Welcome Barney, you are absolutely beautiful and are loved so very much, I know that your big brother Cosmo had a paw in this and you are now part of the best family ever. I must go and dry my eyes now!!!!:--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Omg-I am so happy for you!!! Barney looks like a little sweetie!❤❤❤❤


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Simply beautiful! Welcome Barney! You're absolutely adorable


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations! Barney's adorable.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Welcome home Barney!! He has the sweetest face


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So happy for you and Barney. He's a handsome little boy.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Ohhh That face!!!! Welcome Barney!!! Soooooo cute!!!!


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

May Barney be blessed by the House of Cosmo.  Happy Happy Times.

dlm ny country


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

I am SO happy for you and your new puppy, Barney! Our dog before Cody was a Sheltie named Barney - he lived 16 years. May your Barney live as long as my Barney.

It was beautiful today here in Michigan to potty train. :wink2:

May I ask where you got him?

Connie :wavey:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

How exciting! So happy for you, and Barney.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tiki*

Tiki:

Congratulations on Barney, he is SO ADORABLE!! LOVE the light blonde!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Cody'sMom said:


> I am SO happy for you and your new puppy, Barney! Our dog before Cody was a Sheltie named Barney - he lived 16 years. May your Barney live as long as my Barney.
> 
> It was beautiful today here in Michigan to potty train. :wink2:
> 
> ...


Actually he is already 4 months old, and his breeder already has done most of the hard work of potty training. He goes straight to the back door when he needs to go. :grin2: I got him from a very lovely lady in Smiths Creek. I will pm you her name and number if you want. I don't know when she is planning another litter, but she is also a puppy referral person for the FDGRC. She can tell you what members are having litters.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Barney is a good boy going to the back door for outside potty. 0

I was just wondering about Barney's breeder since we live in the same state. I have my name on a waiting list for a puppy with a breeder in Kalkaska. But thank you anyway.

Enjoy the unusually warm weather.

Connie :wavey:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's so cute!!!❤❤


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Cody'sMom said:


> Barney is a good boy going to the back door for outside potty. 0
> 
> I was just wondering about Barney's breeder since we live in the same state. I have my name on a waiting list for a puppy with a breeder in Kalkaska. But thank you anyway.
> 
> ...


 It's wonderful that you are on a waiting list! I'm very happy for you. If it's Ilene, she has some very lovely dogs. Please update when you get your puppy.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Brinkleythegolden said:


> He's so cute!!!❤❤


So was Jeffery Dahmer! (The little devil is teething!) >


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

tikiandme said:


> It's wonderful that you are on a waiting list! I'm very happy for you. If it's Ilene, she has some very lovely dogs. Please update when you get your puppy.


It is Ilene! At Asoro's. We are hoping for a puppy late September.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your super cute Barney's puppy antics! >


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

tikiandme said:


> So was Jeffery Dahmer! (The little devil is teething!) >


???Ah, the landshark phase!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!! I am so happy for you! Barney is adorable!!:grin2:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just checking in on Barney, how is he getting on with Mr Sock Stealer?, so nice that he's been passed down the golden generations. Please give my new nephew a big cuddle from me x


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> Just checking in on Barney, how is he getting on with Mr Sock Stealer?, so nice that he's been passed down the golden generations. Please give my new nephew a big cuddle from me x


I'm not sure what they're talking about. They keep whispering to one another. I'm sure they're planning some mischief.....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

More Barney photos please!.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Sorry Auntie Swishy, my momma said she's been too pooped to post! I've been keeping her really busy. She tries to keep me out of trouble, but sometimes I just can't help myself! She said my name is Barney, but she keeps on calling me Barney No, Barney No.... Is No my middle name or what? It's so confusing! Anyway, here are some pictures in no particular order. Poppa taught my how to post them. I think there is one in there where I was following Mr. Sock Stealer's advice>.....Oh, and I am 18 weeks old now......


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's just too cute!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Ahhhh Barney 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh Barney, you are SO cute! Bailey wants to let you know that the slipper shoes come in pairs and that your mom and dad will really appreciate it if you chew equally on each slipper so that they will be a matched pair. And that if you do a REALLY splendid job on them your mommy and daddy will give them to you and they will be yours FOREVER. He says that he has learned this by experience. Unfortunately he is correct


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

tikiandme said:


> Sorry Auntie Swishy, my momma said she's been too pooped to post! I've been keeping her really busy. She tries to keep me out of trouble, but sometimes I just can't help myself! She said my name is Barney, but she keeps on calling me Barney No, Barney No.... Is No my middle name or what? It's so confusing! Anyway, here are some pictures in no particular order. Poppa taught my how to post them. I think there is one in there where I was following Mr. Sock Stealer's advice>.....Oh, and I am 18 weeks old now......
> 
> View attachment 731801
> 
> ...


Love the photos, you are so handsome !. Barney you made me smile because we used to say"No Barnaby" to your Uncle all the time, in fact it progressed to "No Barnaby Please Don't Eat That"!, 

Sending you lots of hugs and kisses sweet boy xxx


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Oh Barney!! You're amazing!!


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

I love the picture of the "boys" sharing secrets! :grin2:


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Hi there, it's The Barney here. Momma's a little slow on the uptake, so it looks like I'll have to do most of the posting. I went to my first obedience class Sunday. Momma says I'm a genius. She really didn't know how much stuff I already knew. I know the hand signals for sit, stay and down, and I did a nice loose leash walk. Boy, I made Momma look good! Everyone thinks she knows what she's doing! Everydoggie else is older than me, but I did the bestest. I'm beginning to think I really am a genius!
I've met a lot of people and dogs on the street where I live. They all talk about my Uncle Cosmo and how I have big paw prints to fill. But Momma told me not to worry about that, because everydoggie's feeties are different sizes. I just have to grow into my own paw prints. I don't have to fill Cosmo's paw prints, I just have to fill Momma's heart with love. She said It won't be a hard job......
I'm almost nineteen and a half weeks old now and I weigh 37 pounds. Oh, I'm sorry I'm late, but I hope everyone had a lovely Memorial Day. Here are a picture of my Uncle Cosmo, then one of me in my Memorial day regalia.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Oh, sweet Barney. You're going to keep your mama busy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Barney you are a very handsome young boy and it sounds as if you are bringing your mom and dad lots of happiness. Don't worry about filling anybody's paws...it's the size of your heart that matters and I'm certain you have a gigantic heart♡


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Barney, I'm so very proud of you!. I think you'll be able to train your mum well too, I love the photos of you and Cosmo you both look absolutely wonderful. 

I'm sending you a big hug xxx


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Well Hello there Handsome Barney!!!! Cant wait to watch you grow!!!!! :wink2:


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Momma wanted to ask if one of the Mods could edit the title of my thread and call it Barney: Looking for Swishy. Thank you.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

tikiandme said:


> Momma wanted to ask if one of the Mods could edit the title of my thread and call it Barney: Looking for Swishy. Thank you.


That's done for you!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What a perfect title!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> That's done for you!.


 Thank you very much Aunt Swishy! I'm sending extra big Barney hugs out to you!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

It's The Barney here. My momma and I saw my Aunt Jackie yesterday. She gave me a lipstick tattoo on my head. She said she used to give them to Cosmo. She sure wears bright lipstick!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Oh, I went to obedience class today. The instructor said I'm very clever. Of course I'm clever! I'm a genius, don't you know! I learned everything really fast!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Barney - of course you're a genius! And you're a stunner too


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

You sure are handsome!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw Barney I love your tattoo, I have a feeling that you will be getting loads more of those. 

Congratulations on doing so well at training that's absolutely "Barntastic"!.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

This is Uncle Cosmo's girlfriend Bunky. She has been very sad since he had to leave. But then she met me and I cheered her up! She stops by to visit some evenings and sometimes we go for a walk together. Poppa says it's nice to walk with Bunky, you don't have to worry about "back up". She's very sweet and sometimes she even lets me lick her ears. When I grow up, I think I might ask her to be my girlfriend...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh Barney, you are going to be such a heartbreaker! I'm so happy that you managed to cheer Bunky up, of course you could cheer up the whole world. Hugs and kisses flying over to you sweetie xxxx


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> Oh Barney, you are going to be such a heartbreaker! I'm so happy that you managed to cheer Bunky up, of course you could cheer up the whole world. Hugs and kisses flying over to you sweetie xxxx


 Thank you Aunt Swishy. Big hugs and sloppy Barney kisses sent back at you!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh Barney, your friend Bunky is very pretty and I'll bet when you get a little older she would be happy to have a handsome boy such as yourself as her boyfriend.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I think you look adorable together! Barney, you are growing so fast!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

OOOOOH Aunty Swishy!!! Last night I had a wonderful dream about cheese puffs! I'm sure they are delicious, but I don't know as I was only dreaming. Other dawggies were eating them, but they said I couldn't have one because I wasn't old enough. They said I would need your permission because you are the CCCPC (Commander and Chief of Cheese Puff Control). Oh Aunt Swishy, can I try them? Can I have one? Can I P-L-E-A-S-E ???? I think I'm old enough now. I'm going to be 22 weeks old at the end of this week. What do you think? Is it okay??? I hope, I hope, I hope............


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Barney, yes of course you are old enough for cheese puffs now!. However, there's one condition especially as you're 22 weeks old, as you know because you're so smart, everything happens in "22" over on Dawgie Chat, so think you should pay a visit. I've told everyone about you, and they can't wait to welcome you and teach you all sorts of clever things! 
Back to the cheese puffs, both Cosmo and Barnaby loved them and I know your Dad always has a supply tucked away!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I got kissed......AGAIN!!!!! It's lots of work being a babe magnet! I'm so tired, I think I'll take a nap........


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

:--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Swoon!! He is too too cute!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh my Gosh. Barney is soooooo cute and getting so big    Love the kiss on him.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

tikiandme said:


> I got kissed......AGAIN!!!!! It's lots of work being a babe magnet! I'm so tired, I think I'll take a nap........
> 
> View attachment 737506
> 
> ...



You can already tell he's going to be a heartbreaker when he grows up.


----------



## pepperthepup (May 12, 2017)

Barney is so unbelievably cute and he looks so sweet! I think Pepper has dreams about cheese puffs too...


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

It's The Barney here....So yesterday was my 6 months birthday. We celebrated all day. I had a nice breakfast. Next my momma gave her Barney a birthday bagel for brunch...

























On July 4th we had a barbeque, but for my birthday Poppa said it's going to be a Barney-Q. So we Barney-Q'd steaks. I love steak!









After lunch, I got a big blue ball for my birthday. It was really fun to play with. It was a great day!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Half a year old Barney! In that short time you have given your mum and dad so much joy! Keep it up little guy! You're a lucky boy and that ball looks like lots of fun. Bailey is sending you a big, sloppy golden kiss for your half birthday♡


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy half-year Barney!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Six Month's Sweetheart, you look like you had lots of fun, thank you for making your Mom and Dad smile again. Big hugs and kisses flying over xxx


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

So today we went to Sterling State Park but Poppa forgot the camera....But yesterday he told me he was going to take me to see Margaritaville. It was very hot and muggy out, so we had a pool party Jimmy Buffett style! I had lots of fun!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow, that looks great Barney, wish I could have been there too, you are going to be a dog of many talents, you're already making cocktails!. Have a wonderful weekend x


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi Barney, I've been to Margaritaville too. It's a fun place, I can tell that your mom and poppa have great taste. Happy belated 6 month birthday sweet boy. ....and of course you are a babe magnet


----------



## pepperthepup (May 12, 2017)

That is one awesomely tricked out puppy pool! I'd give a lot to have one of those.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

It's The Barney here....I graduated from puppy school! I got myself an edjamakayshion!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations Barney! You look quite distinguished


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Barney looks great. He seems to really like all you do for him. Keep spoiling him 

dlm ny country


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh Barney you are such a handsome graduate and I'll bet you graduated at the top of your class! Congratulations!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Good job, Barney!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Barney, I'm so very proud of you! xxxxx


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

The Barney here. Today was so hot and muggy out! So Poppa decided to take me to Bubble Puppy Pool House for my very first swim ever! It was so much fun I didn't want to stop. A nice lady named Coleen fitted me with a life jacket and coached me on how to start swimming. She said I was a natural! Afterwards Momma took me to the shower room and rinsed me off, then she blow dried me. Then we went home and had pizza. I love swimming. I can't wait to go again!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh my goodness that is so cute and what a really neat thing! It looks like Barney had a wonderful time


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Barney, you are so very clever, I just knew that you would be a natural swimmer and pizza afterwards, well, it doesn't get much better than that!. Have a great weekend sweetheart x


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I keep getting kisses, kisses, and more kisses! I guess I'm going to have to accept the fact that I am just way too sexy for my fur!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Well of course you are! Was there ever any doubt?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Oh, Barney! I love you and agree you're way too sexy for your fur!  and Dory is quite jealous of your pool place! Kisses, to B.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh sweetheart you are so gorgeous, I think it would be very difficult not to kiss you all the time!.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I went to Bubble Puppy Pool House again yesterday for my second swim ever! I had lots of fun. I also found out I could carry two tennis balls in my mouth! (Didn't get a pic of it, though.)


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Silly Momma, I let her on the computer and she hit the wrong buttons! I didn't get a picture of two tennis balls in my mouth, but I got pics of me at Bubble Puppy....


























After my swim, I went home and got a bath, then Momma gave me a blow dry and made me fluffy......











After that, I got to play with the new stuffy my Uncle Michael gave me


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

You are so handsome!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Brinkleythegolden said:


> You are so handsome!


 Thanks, Brinkley. You're not so bad yourself!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

You have your own personal swimming instructor ,wow Barney,!. Your mum made a lovely job of your coat, you look faaaabulous!!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

tikiandme said:


> Thanks, Brinkley. You're not so bad yourself!


Thanks! I'm not so sure right now. Someone took all my fur!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Barney you are a very lucky and handsome boy. Your very own swimming instructor! I am not sure if you are the lucky one or if she is the lucky one for having you as a student. Before too long you will qualify as a lifeguard!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

The Barney here...So I went for my 3rd swim at Bubble Puppy Thursday. Since I am a big boy now (7 months and 53 pounds) I got to go without a life vest. Momma was a little concerned, but I showed her I could do it! Boy, it was so much fun!......

































And I met a new friend!.......

[/ATTACH]


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh Barney you are making me so proud, I can just see Barnaby and Cosmo smiling down at you!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> Oh Barney you are making me so proud, I can just see Barnaby and Cosmo smiling down at you!


I so much wish they were both here.....


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Oh, Aunty Swishy! Did you see how I leaped (slid like a guppy) right into the water?! Poppa said I had a big smile on my face the whole time we were there!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So much fun!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

tikiandme said:


> Oh, Aunty Swishy! Did you see how I leaped (slid like a guppy) right into the water?! Poppa said I had a big smile on my face the whole time we were there!


You are a natural "Water Dog" Barney!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow, I just got to meet Frank! He stopped by my office and dropped off some ginger dog treats to try to help alleviate Brinkley's car anxiety! What a super nice gesture! It was really nice to meet you, Frank!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Brinkleythegolden said:


> Wow, I just got to meet Frank! He stopped by my office and dropped off some ginger dog treats to try to help alleviate Brinkley's car anxiety! What a super nice gesture! It was really nice to meet you, Frank!


How very lovely, I'd love to get to meet him and Debbie and the lovely Barney too, if I ever get to Michigan I would love to visit Brinkers and his mum as well!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> How very lovely, I'd love to get to meet him and Debbie and the lovely Barney too, if I ever get to Michigan I would love to visit Brinkers and his mum as well!!!


That would be so much fun!! Just don't come in the wintertime...:surprise:


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Brinkleythegolden said:


> Wow, I just got to meet Frank! He stopped by my office and dropped off some ginger dog treats to try to help alleviate Brinkley's car anxiety! What a super nice gesture! It was really nice to meet you, Frank!


 If you haven't tried it yet, get some Adaptil spray (or Comfort Zone spray), and spray some in the car 15 to 20 minutes before you leave. That, and a couple of the treats given about 20 minutes before a trip, helped to take some of the edge off for Cosmo, and he always hated car trips. Barney threw up on his trip home when we first picked him up. His second trip yielded the same results. We then started the ginger treats and he hasn't gotten sick since. I've even eaten the treats at times when I've felt queasy, and have avoided a puke fest! I hope it helps Brinkley at least a little bit.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

tikiandme said:


> If you haven't tried it yet, get some Adaptil spray (or Comfort Zone spray), and spray some in the car 15 to 20 minutes before you leave. That, and a couple of the treats given about 20 minutes before a trip, helped to take some of the edge off for Cosmo, and he always hated car trips. Barney threw up on his trip home when we first picked him up. His second trip yielded the same results. We then started the ginger treats and he hasn't gotten sick since. I've even eaten the treats at times when I've felt queasy, and have avoided a puke fest! I hope it helps Brinkley at least a little bit.


Where can I get the spray?


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I think they have either Adaptil or the Comfort Zone or a similar pheromone spray product at Petsmart or Pet Supplies Plus. I got the Adaptil spray from Chewy.com where it was cheaper. They also make a collar, too.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

The other thing you can try is Sentry Good Behavior calming ointment. I use it for Jack because he is afraid of loud noises (4th of July and thunderstorms are horrible). It has been a godsend. I just put a dab on his nose. It is pheromone based. They sell it at most Petsmart and Petco stores and online. It is about $10 a tube.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for all of the great tips!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

The Barney here....I've been pretty busy lately. Been doing a little traveling and visiting new places. I went to Bubble Puppy yesterday for my Monday swim. I love to swim! Here I am, I had the whole pool to myself for the longest time. The Last picture is of my friend, Karma. Her momma owns the place. Karma doesn't like to swim but she likes to come in and visit with me.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

How stinking cute! I wish we had a place like that around here!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Barney, I've missed you here, but fortunately your Dad has been keeping me updated on all your adventures over on Facebook, I even got to see you swimming!. I'm so glad that you've been having fun and making lots of friends, Karma looks like a very special one!. You look like you've grown too, sending you a big over x


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Barney, just looking for a pupdate, hope you and your mum and dad are well and are looking forward to Turkey and Santa Time!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes, we do need a Barney update!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Hi Auntie Swishy and Brinkley's Mom! Sorry I haven't updated in a while. I've been doing lots of traveling over the summer and I will start posting some of my pictures soon. I've been all around Northern Michigan and I got to swim in four of the five Great Lakes by the time I was nine months old! 
Lately, Momma has been speaking some new words to The Barney. She used the words "spoiled rotten", "juvenile delinquent", "obnoxious", "satan's little helper" and "skunk bait". I don't know what those words mean, but they must mean I'm pretty great and special because she is taking me to a big boy obedience class. She must want to show me off 'cause I'm such a good boy. No...no.. that's not what she means. She is now saying for The Barney to "get over himself", "snap out of it" and "get it together". I think I'm in trouble..... Anyway, here are a couple of pics from my Bubble puppy trip yesterday.








Here I am getting ready to go.







This is me swimming







Resting after my swim


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Barney I would say that you are pretty much perfect, Uncle Swishy and I are so very proud of you xxx


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Too funny, Barney! We do have lots of lakes here, don?t we? I would bet that you are just perfect!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

*Christmas Package!*

Oh, my goodness!....OH, my goodness!....OH, MY goodness!...OH, MY GOODNESS!!! Momma told me I am getting a Christmas package from Aunty and Uncle Swishy!!! It is coming from far away, across "The Pond". I'm not sure where that is, but I know it is far away, from a whole different continent. That's what Momma said. Momma said I have friends in different continents, including the Swishys in the UK and also Aunty Margarita in Australia. Anyway, I've been waiting for my special package for days and I am so excited I can hardly stand it! And it came today!!! I saw the delivery man put it on my porch. My Poppa let me go out to fetch it and bring it in the house. My Aunty Swishy said I am not to open it until Christmas. This is sooooo exciting! I don't think I can wait any longer, but my Poppa said I have to wait until Christmas morning. OH MY GOODNESS!!!........


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

How exciting for you, Barney! You’re sure getting big and are handsome.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

How adorable    . You must have been a good boy!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Way too cute. You must let us know what’s in the package


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Barney I'm so glad that The International Santa Mail Service managed to deliver it to you on time I was getting worried!. I hope you like your present. Tell your mom you can open your cards and that there is something inside she can hang on her tree before Christmas too!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Skijoring anyone? What about you, Auntie Nicky, are you up for it?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

You look absolutely faaaabulous in your hat Barney, I'd love to be there to play with you. Merry Christmas sweetie xxx


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas Barney 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you and your family, Barney!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> You look absolutely faaaabulous in your hat Barney, I'd love to be there to play with you. Merry Christmas sweetie xxx


 Merry Christmas Auntie Swishy! I must admit, the last few days I have been so excited that I haven't been able to contain myself. I've been more Satan's Little Helper and less sweet, loving Barney! Momma wants to know where her sweet Barney went, and I told her I'm right here, but she doesn't believe me. She said something about getting coal in my stocking. She thinks that's a bad thing, but I think it would quite tasty and crunchy!
She even let me open my Christmas card from you in hopes it would settle me down. Oh My Goodness, thank you so much. It is BEAUTIFUL! And it says "For You Nephew" right on it! I am so happy and proud to be your nephew! And the card shows bunches of doggies playing instruments and singing. And I am right at the top, playing the drums and singing, too! It has to be me! It looks just like me! Thank you again! I can't wait to open my presents. I love Christmas! Momma better fasten her seat belt. This not making me calm down. I'm getting more and more excited! I love you, Barney.:grin2:>


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

jennretz said:


> Merry Christmas Barney
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Merry Christmas to you, too!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Brinkleythegolden said:


> Merry Christmas to you and your family, Barney!


 Merry Christmas, Brinkley's Mom!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so glad you liked your card Barney, it's definitely you at the top!, when I saw it in the shop I said "wow, Barney's an International Superstar"!.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

*Barney's special gift*

Oh my goodness! OH MY GOODNESS!!! Momma and Poppa let me open my Christmas gifts this morning! The first one I opened was my special gift from my wonderful Aunt and Uncle Swishy! OH MY GOODNESS! It's a seagull named Paignton! When I squeeze him, it sounds like seagulls and waves hitting the shore. It makes me think I am really at the beach on the English Riviera, walking with my beloved Aunt and Uncle, seeing all the sights and chasing the gulls! I just love my new stuffy named Paignton! Thank you so much, Auntie Swishy. I am sending Holiday Hugs out to you and Uncle Swishy! Love, your nephew Barney.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

You're very welcome Barney, I'm so glad that you like him!.

Uncle Swishy and I would also like to thank you for your beautiful gift, it put a lump in my throat, I will treasure it forever x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

That is adorable!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Brinkleythegolden said:


> That is adorable!!


It is isn't it!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> You're very welcome Barney, I'm so glad that you like him!.
> 
> Uncle Swishy and I would also like to thank you for your beautiful gift, it put a lump in my throat, I will treasure it forever x


You're more than welcome Auntie Swishy! Momma and I are glad you like it. It means so much to me that you are our friend and my Auntie! Please give Uncle Swishy another Christmas hug from me.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Look who crashed my Christmas party! It's Mr. Sock Stealer! He originally came here last year at this time to be with Cosmo. Now he's my friend, too. He seems to have taken a liking to Paignton. I see trouble ahead! We're going to have some fun adventures......The Barney


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

:--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Well that's just adorable!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Ahhhh Barney! Stay out of trouble


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

*My Summer Adventures*

The Barney here...I promised to post pics of some of the places I visited this last summer as a puppy. I'm going to be one year old really soon, so I wanted to post some summer stuff before I have to leave. First this is me on the bridge at Elizabeth Park...









This is my Poppa and me at the Capt. Heck Memorial Park in Monroe








Here I am at Bolles Harbor.








I'm with Clifford The Big Red Dog at Dog Days in Grosse Ile.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

*More Summer Adventures*

Here I am on the bridge at Huroc Park in Flat Rock, Michigan...









Met a bear at Huroc Park...








I visited the Raisin River Battlefield in Monroe...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Great pictures, Barney!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh Barney, you're not quite a year old and you've already seen so many places, and I've a feeling you'll be visiting a lot more too!. You look wonderful in the photos, hugs and kisses flying over to you xxx


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Barney, you make me jealous that you’ve been to all these cool places 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Barney, I love all your pictures of the great places you've visited! I liked the one of you and Clifford the Big Red Dog. He is my favorite and I've never outgrown him even though I'm (cough) a little (cough) older than his regular fans!  

Please don't tell Clifford I said this, but you were definitely the handsomest dog in that picture!

I can't believe you are approaching your first birthday already - where has the time gone?!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

*My U P Vacation*

My momma and poppa took me to the Upper Peninsula for vacation this last summer. I had a great time! I got to sleep in a motel room. It was fun. The bed was nice and comfortable. Here I am at the Mackinac Bridge, it's called The Big Mac. MacDonald's named a hamburger after it......

















Me at the lighthouse...








Tahquamenon Falls and me at a Totem...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Great pictures, Barney! You are quite the traveler!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

*More Summer Vacation*

The Barney here. Back with more on my summer vacation. Here I am at Munising Falls.....









Met a bear at Mackinaw City...








Me on the beach on the Lake Michigan side...








Met some more bears at Mackinaw Crossings.....








And I also made an eagle friend...


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

*Higgins Lake Vacation*

I also went to Higgins Lake this last summer. Here I am doing some swimming, etc.....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

If you ever go back to Higgins during the summer, please let us know. We are 5 miles away.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

*One more bit of vacation.....*

Another one of my puppy travels was to Tawas City. I got to explore the town and go swimming.....

Here I am with Poppa....








Swimming at the beach...








On the pier.....








At the lighthouse...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw, those photos are wonderful, I especially love the ones with you and your Daddy!.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

*Happy 1st Birthday Barney!*

:--heart:Happy Birthday Gorgeous Barney, hope you have a wonderful day filled with lots of treats and surprises. Thank you for making me and your Uncle Swishy smile and bringing us lots of happiness, we love you as if you were our own xxx :--heart:

So sorry you won't get your card and present in time, we'll have to have another celebration when you receive it!. 






:You_Rock_:You_Rock_


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

arty:arty:arty:arty:Happy Birthday, Barney!!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> :--heart:Happy Birthday Gorgeous Barney, hope you have a wonderful day filled with lots of treats and surprises. Thank you for making me and your Uncle Swishy smile and bringing us lots of happiness, we love you as if you were our own xxx :--heart:
> 
> So sorry you won't get your card and present in time, we'll have to have another celebration when you receive it!.
> 
> ...


 Thank you in advance Auntie Swishy! It's exciting to wait for the mail! Just like at Christmas. I'm supposed to keep quiet about this, but I had to let you know that you are going to receive a birthday surprise in the mail, too! It was mailed out yesterday. I hope you like it.:grin2:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh Barney thank you so very much, we'll have to have another Birthday celebration!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> Oh Barney thank you so very much, we'll have to have another Birthday celebration!


The Barney is always ready for a party!!!:grin2: Thank you so much for the e-card, it was really cute!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday Barney. Hope you have a wonderful day full of Birthday surprises.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

The Barney here...Well, now that I am one year old, I must leave the Puppy Section and fade into obscurity. Here are three more pictures on my way out. The first is me at four months old, when I first came here.....









The next one is me yesterday, at one year old.








This last one is to say goodbye, it's been a real slice of life!.....The Barney


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

The Barney will never fade into obscurity!. I love your photos, the one year old shot makes you look stunningly distinguished x


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> The Barney will never fade into obscurity!. I love your photos, the one year old shot makes you look stunningly distinguished x


 Poppa took a whole bunch of photos and Momma sifted through a ton of them and finally found one where I looked a little bit grown up.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Your Barney is quite the looker. He has been to more places in his 1st year then many dogs will visit in a life time. I feel your Cosmo would be so happy for you knowing you have another awesome Golden in your life. I still play the video of Cosmo barking at the dancing girls. He was special. And so is Barney. 

dlm ny country


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

dlmrun2002 said:


> Your Barney is quite the looker. He has been to more places in his 1st year then many dogs will visit in a life time. I feel your Cosmo would be so happy for you knowing you have another awesome Golden in your life. I still play the video of Cosmo barking at the dancing girls. He was special. And so is Barney.
> 
> dlm ny country


 Thank you for the compliments for Barney, and thank you so much for remembering my Cosmo.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Barney, I just wanted to show everyone a photo of the beautiful blanket you sent me for my Birthday, it's so lovely thank you (I think I managed to get most of the pictures in, my computer skills aren't as good as yours! xxxx


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> Barney, I just wanted to show everyone a photo of the beautiful blanket you sent me for my Birthday, it's so lovely thank you (I think I managed to get most of the pictures in, my computer skills aren't as good as yours! xxxx


You are more than welcome, Auntie Swishy! I used my ESP super-powers to put the idea into Momma's little pea brain!. Then, I helped her to pick out which pictures to use, and I helped Poppa to design the layout on the computer. So basically I did all the work! Aren't you proud of me? I spend a lot of my time helping those two poor humans!
I really am glad you like it, 'cause I love you!.......The Barney:grin2:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

tikiandme said:


> You are more than welcome, Auntie Swishy! I used my ESP super-powers to put the idea into Momma's little pea brain!. Then, I helped her to pick out which pictures to use, and I helped Poppa to design the layout on the computer. So basically I did all the work! Aren't you proud of me? I spend a lot of my time helping those two poor humans!
> I really am glad you like it, 'cause I love you!.......The Barney:grin2:


You are very talented and the blanket is perfect Barney, just like you xxx :--heart::heartbeat:--heart:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Barney your Dad asked me to post these lovely videos of you!










Looks like you had a great time x


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Where are you handsome boy, The Forum needs a Barney update!:wink2:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Where are you handsome boy, The Forum needs a Barney update!:wink2:


Missing you here Barney, I hope your mum let's you use the computer to post a pupdate!


----------

